# St. Joseph Morels



## kb

Come on where are all those great morel hunters in the area? Surely some of you guys are finding something after the weekend. I picked a pound in town last Friday morning in one spot, about thumb size. Next weekend is going to be great, a little more rain would be nice. I was just south of the Iowa line in North Central Mo today. It's going to be a week to ten days up that way. I always tell people what a great morel town St. Joe is. By the way I have 8 pounds to sell from down south I picked Saturday if anyone is interested. $25 261-0112


----------



## chapadap

I usually hunt around Amazonia. Gonna give it about three days.


----------



## kb

Sorry the morels are gone. Going out to get more.


----------



## sharpie

I went out today and found 3. They were all around an inch and a half tall. Im a newbie to this site, so dont know how to post a pic. Found mine in the river bottoms. Any body else doing any good in St. Joe?


----------



## philmyer85

Several finds in our area throughout Buchanan/Atchison county, no motherloads at the moment but I'll post some hopefully tomorrow afternoon


----------



## kb

Leave the tiny ones folks. I remember about a decade ago, L. Paden said "someday you won't be able to pick a morel big enough to eat if these dummies don't stop pickin the tiny ones", or something close to that. I took a hundred mile tour of the local early morel hot spots today. Lots of people had tiny morels in their bags, no size... Who knows how many got stomped on. By the way I left clusters of tinies on a blown over cottonwood, only three out of many were big enough to pick. If I don't get back to that spot by FRI. somebody on the board remind me and I will tell you where to go get them. Be a good tree to take your kids or wife to. If some dummy does not pick them to little first. Just my opinion folks, I have lots of them, my wife says most are useless.


----------



## swi shroomer

KB, I'll be checking my early spots in southwest Iowa mid-week and post a report on the Iowa board. A friend showed me a pic of a nice mess of 1-inch to 2-inch greys in clusters a friend of his found on river bottom land near Missouri Valley, Iowa. They looked nice and fresh! The mid-week rains forecast for here are needed and timely. Maybe even more rain this weekend. Hoping for a great year.


----------



## kb

SWI, great to hear from you. I would love any info. you can share. If you plan on coming south let me know and I can make some suggestions. My trips to your great state are one of the highlights of my picking year. I stunk in the hills last year, but the bottoms more than made up for it. I hope they get that rain. I picked about 2 Lbs in the bottoms by town today. No size. Many to little to pick. Hills are just coming alive. If you want to share some specific infor., or need some without the entire midwest watching here is my cell. 816-261-0112


----------



## swi shroomer

Thanks, KB. Very generous of you. I went to my early area tonight and didn't find any. I wasn't really expecting to but I just couldn't stay away. You know how that goes. Seeing my old, familar spots after a year away from there was a nice feeling even though I got skunked. It seemed pretty dry and not quite right, the undergrowth just isn't there yet. The hills are just coming alive as you put it. Good to hear your season is starting to take off! I won't be able to check again until Sunday it looks like. I had a short but decent season a year ago in the relatively small area I hunt. Hoping to do at least as good this year. Unfortunately, work has gotten busier at the worst possible time, which might limit my time in the woods. I'll stay in touch. Thanks for all your great info.


----------



## chapadap

On my way out.


----------



## taterqueen913

My friend and I went out after noon yesterday (Friday the25th) and didn't come home until dark. Had around 8 lbs. We split it 50/50. We were in the bluffs 59 hwy area. Did find alot in grassy areas also that we don't usually find them. Quite a few clumps together this year--who doesn't love that? smaller grays w/the bigger more yellow near by and fresh, fresh, fresh,. Got a little warmish but was so worth the sweat! Feelin' the burn today though. Just was surprised not more had posted about finding them. Hopefully because everyone is too busy finding them to post. I love a great year. We met up with an older hunter that had filled a walmart size sack as well so I know we weren't the only ones striking ''gold''.  Just wanted to pass the word. yesterday was perfect. All the places we were, and only 2 ticks and non attached so that wasn't too bad. And this year had also found some already in my own lawn. I've lived same place for many many years and rarely had found them, had found multiple ones this year already. That was on Tues the 22nd.


----------



## kb

Great job Tater, Most people go buy them Tater; which is fine, we get to pick more. Took a long road trip with a friend today. Hoping to get the mother load as always. Usually your either a hero or a zero on these things. We did not get anywhere close to a mother load, maybe 4 lbs. But we shared a few laughs, explored some new spots, and wasted alot of gas. The season is just getting started in N. Mo,.the next 10 days should be great if it stays cool.


----------



## nwmoshroomer

Had hoped that you guys in the St. Joe area would be finding nice hauls this weekend. I usually hunt around the Bethany area and took a lot of time off this next week. Will see what the storms bring tonight, hopefully no major flooding. Best of luck!!


----------



## kb

nwmo,, your timing is fine. Most just are not looking yet. My 83 year old dad, after a 2 year forced break, went with me and picked about 2 lbs in about an hour. He still has the eye. Unfortunately his size 14 boots crushed a few babies before I could stop him. We lost mom last year and that was about the happiest I had seem him in a long time. Hope you all fill your sacks to.


----------



## nwmoshroomer

Glad to hear your dad enjoyed himself. I'm heading to the timber in the morning. Will post when I find. Best of luck !!


----------



## lolyoumadbrah

Went out to sunbridge around noon today found less than a pound but got some good exercise! :lol:


----------



## nwmoshroomer

Went out yesterday for about 4 hours. Found 15 that was large enough to harvest. Largest was 4". We had been pretty dry up until the storms on Sunday, so hopefully they'll get started now. Good luck!


----------



## taterqueen913

We were more toward between Rushville and Atchison area off of the 59 highway bluffs area, but we did find another 9-10 pounds Monday. So I'm happy as can be for this season. I never have this much ''luck'. or maybe all these years we'd been hitting our spot too early or too late, either way, I'm not complaining! 
My partner went out today, we'll see if they find any more. I wasn't into the wet with the cold wind too much today. 
two more in my own lawn as well. you can't beat finding them steps from your back door.  
Good luck to all! (i'm a pickin' and I'm a "grinnin''). Question-- has anybody really had success freezing any? I'm afraid to--just feel like I can't ''waste'' them if I mess it up.


----------



## kb

Way to go St. Joe! I tell folks we live at the nexus of the midwest morel world. I can drive any direction 200 miles and pick morels, or drive 5 minutes and pick anyway.. Tater sounds like you are having a lot of fun.. roll those extras in whatever you use to cook them, half cook them, and then freeze them. Then cook them the rest of the way as needed. Maybe someone else has a better way, but that has worked for me. If you freeze them uncooked it will ruin them. These cold temps. keep those morels fresh out there, the ones I pick this evening were grade A. NW. What size were you getting up north?


----------



## nwmoshroomer

2 to 4". Only 1 spot of the 5 that I hunted had small mushrooms that I'd seen. I went to 2 spots yesterday and checked and nothing. Haven't decided if I'm going out today or wait and go Sunday. Good luck!!


----------



## morels79

i batter mine and freeze them on a cookie sheet, then put them in a bag, then fry a few when ya wantw


----------



## morelium_falcon

Last year I had some extra. I cleaned them, rolled them with flour, then put them on a cookie sheet in the freezer. Once frozen, I put them in a bag. Kept just fine. This year, I'm drying them.


----------



## taterqueen913

Well pretty sure I'm going to have to move more north now. Larger ''yellow' ones around my usual spots here so sadly, probably about done. I know several at my work were going via river route and hunting off the river and were having good luck still. our last batch was in the hills. Good luck everyone! I will try the freezing method and see how that works for me, always was nervous about that. How does the drying method work? And best way to store them dried? Thanks everyone. And also must comment I enjoy the quality of the posts here, I had tried a different mushroom site in the past and people got down right rude with each other and that ruins it for me. Happy Hunting!


----------



## morels79

farewell 2014 morel season


----------



## morel finder

I almost hate to post this but it's note worthy. I went yesterday morning up around let's say between Tarkio and a Bethany line. The results were 15 lbs of real real fresh grays and yellows. All sizes were found and also left around 5 lbs of old yellows. North covered slopes were the key. Elms were also the key. Total for the year is around 70 lbs. I would say that this weekends rain will bring on one more hatch, of what I like to call " The Honks" . Happy last days of hunting!!


----------



## shroomdawg

Son I almost hate to embarrass ya but here we go, aint no shrooms left in Missouri worth huntin, you sendin the dummies out for one last tick feedin boy, please keep y'alls BS to yourself, you're dismissed! :lol:


----------



## morel finder

LOL, at least I won't need to worry about you getting to them before me. That's why the real real Shroomers hate to post on here. So many mushroom hunters here in St. joe don't post or brag, they just sell sell sell !!! Who do you think supplies the mast majority of consumers? This is the Mecca of mushroom hunters and eaters.


----------



## shroomdawg

Whoa MF, did not mean to get y'alls panties in a bunch, let's go with your story about findin these shrooms up around Maryville/Bethany area, if ya found them on private land and you sell, sell, sell !!! it's legal, if y'alls takin off public land be careful and keep it to yourself, in case you don't know that shyte is illegal


----------



## shroomdawg

Oh I almost forgot MF, happy HONK huntin! :lol:


----------



## decatur7

You guys think south Iowa is fruiting still I'm a truck driver from Indiana and I missed our season. I found about fifteen nice one in st Joseph today they were almost bad but id like to get some more without buying them


----------



## kb

7, I would take a look. If the rain has not ruined them, they are there just not in abundance in some areas it seems. I picked plenty in N. Mo. yesterday. No greys though if that is your want.


----------



## decatur7

Well I'm staying the night in Milan Missouri just below Putnam so I may check there in the morning


----------



## decatur7

I think its Sullivan county


----------



## kb

Here you go 7. You are in the right area. Just find a spot to hit elms on any protected slope area. You would prob. do better up in Iowa on quality, but there has to be some good ones still. Go a little north and drive some roads.


----------



## kb

Morel Finder, I hear you. It's incredible how many pounds of morels get eaten in St. Joe every year. I have a guy that must eat 20 lb or more very year. People have grown up with them, it's a tradition. The morel culture has expanded in my lifetime, but you would be hard pressed to find a city more crazy about morels than us. I hunted with my great grandfather, both grandparents, my dad, but it looks like my son is not going to carry on the tradition so far.


----------



## decatur7

Hey thanks kb I found a spot with at lest 30 dying elm trees but its low land and completely flooded I'm here for the night so ima hit the hill sides in the morning after this good rain that just passed here


----------



## morel finder

You're right kb, the younger ones don't have the fever like what we are still experiencing at our ages. My brothers and I are in our fifties and when we hit a bloom on a fresh dead elm, it like our first time again. Lol, we turn into to kids like picking candy up at a parade!! We enjoy the hunt more than eating or selling and sometimes are relieved when the season is over so our lives can get back to normal. My brothers are going up north today again but I have to work. I'll post results tonight of their hunt. It might be surprising I hope. Happy hunting!! Forgot to mention that a guy I work with who lives down in south end found 18 last Sunday morning in his yard, and said they were fresh. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## decatur7

I got about a half hour of hunting this morning due to me sleeping in but I found about 3 lbs of fresh blondes under one dead elm so sullivan county is still doing good


----------



## shroomdawg

//i28.photobucket.com/albums/c246/Frank_Peacock/Shroomdawgs_2_zps4d43ee79.jpg[/IMG]//i28.photobucket.com/albums/c246/Frank_Peacock/Shroomdawgs_2_zps4d43ee79.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] 

//i28.photobucket.com/albums/c246/Frank_Peacock/Shroomdawgs_1_zps62e5dee9.jpg[/IMG]//i28.photobucket.com/albums/c246/Frank_Peacock/Shroomdawgs_1_zps62e5dee9.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## shroomdawg

oops


----------



## morel finder

Good find decatur7. My brothers found just shy of 20 lbs today. Fresh small ones to larger "Honks"  I'll try to get the pics up ASAP. Same pattern, protected north slopes and elms.


----------



## decatur7

That's awesome man I love hunting but I'm a trucker so I have certain times i can go.. But what do you mean "protected" slope in not too experienced at hunting in 21 and this is my second year


----------



## decatur7

Where did they find em generally


----------



## morel finder

Mainly heavy canopy, not so much sun exposure. Late vegetation growth. You gotta walk for it in bigger timbers but it's out there. Shroom Dawg, looks like you took some advice and got ya some nice HONKS. Hope them ticks didn't suck to much blood from ya. Lol. This site is a pain in the rear end for posting pics.  I have some goods ones but the links BS is kicking my tail. I'm dismissed !! :wink:


----------



## kb

Nice job 7. Been a long year in N. Mo. I picked my first mess in St. Joe. on 4/17 and like morel finder said in north slopes, deep valleys, and heavy leaf cover and litter, and I will add Tall Grass, there are some to be had.


----------



## kb

Guys you realize the date on the calendar? What a long morel season in N. Mo. I have not picked huge amounts but I have picked morels every time I went. 1 - 3 lbs a day over 3 weeks adds up, without a lot of driving. Now I need to go back to driving.


----------



## morel finder

I think this is the longest we've ever hunted for sure. Usually when the Crappie start getting on the banks we switch gears to fishing but not this year. But the Crappie are late also to get going. If a guy wanted to find a few more lb.'s to eat I think Waubonsie State Park up in IA. could provide that. Use the late pattern and get away from the roads a good lick and it should produce. I would think this is the last weekend for sure!! Good luck to all .


----------



## kb

Finder, fisherman I am not. But I do have the entire state of Iowa to hunt morels in, and a few days to do it. All kinds of good places in Iowa, lots of rain. Lots of Morels? You don't know if you don't go. Dang I'll be 55 this July, can't wait for next year, its to far away.


----------



## decatur7

Thanks guys I'm in California today I'm hoping to come through northern Missouri or southern Iowa on my way back I already fried up what I had hahaha good eating. I cleaned them in a truck stop bathroom and I got some hostile looks hahha people wanting my shooms. Lol nah but ya thanks for the advice and Intel guys


----------



## decatur7

Keep us updated on Iowa kb


----------



## kb

7, come back through Iowa if it is early this week. Drive I-80, you should find morels best there. I found good ones from the border to well past I 80 yesterday and today. Border ones were not to good. Most left on the ground. My standards may be a little higher than many though. Better grab some to take back to Ind. Know any good spots in Indy?


----------



## decatur7

Uh I usually go to Brookville lake or whitewater anywhere by the rivers and highway 44


----------

